# possible thermal burn from vets graphic picture



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

WARNING GRAPHIC PICTURE

hi i am the owner of 3 staffs and have over 20 years experience. my 6 yr old went for routine dental surgery 3 weeks ago and developed a swelling 2 hours after being home. this swelled and filled with fluid. eventually it oozed and crusted and became infected with the infection she was operated on again monday to cut out dead skin and drain pus. when she came home from original dentistry she was acting different to any other time any of my dogs have had anasthetic. she cries loads is on heavy painkillers and my heart is breaking.does anyone have any experience or can point me in the right direction. i fully intend to change vets but as i dont have to pay immediately i can run up a bill as we are insured but our limit is £1000 and we have already reached £750. its not about the money i just need help from anyone or get a second opinion from a vet 

many thanks to any one in advance first picture is over 2 weeks old and 2nd pic was about 10 days after original surgery thanks


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats terrible! have you spoken to the vets about it and what you think may have happened?


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

vet scratched their head for first week then mentioned thermal burn this week. i suspect she has been laying on a malfunctioning or unsupervised heat source at some point in their care. i now believe her behaviour on that night was due to shock. it is an independent surgery owned by 1 man and i dont feel i can prove anything. i'm left with an anxious depressed dog who isnt eating and has lost over 1kg in 3 weeks


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks for your reply i must add owner of the practice is now on holiday for 2 weeks. i have contacted another vet asking for a 2nd opinion


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Definately speak to them when back, any animal which is left with a heat mat and can not get away from the heat source because of an op etc should not be left unsupervised and should be turned reguarly especially if they can not turn them self such as after an operation. 

I would take him to another vet and see what they say about his condition at the moment and may be able to do something.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

many thanks for all your help i have been in contact with another vet. we fully intend to change vets now but they have said they wont comment on possible causes so i'm none the wiser


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> WARNING GRAPHIC PICTURE
> 
> hi i am the owner of 3 staffs and have over 20 years experience. my 6 yr old went for routine dental surgery 3 weeks ago and developed a swelling 2 hours after being home. this swelled and filled with fluid. eventually it oozed and crusted and became infected with the infection she was operated on again monday to cut out dead skin and drain pus. when she came home from original dentistry she was acting different to any other time any of my dogs have had anasthetic. she cries loads is on heavy painkillers and my heart is breaking.does anyone have any experience or can point me in the right direction. i fully intend to change vets but as i dont have to pay immediately i can run up a bill as we are insured but our limit is £1000 and we have already reached £750. its not about the money i just need help from anyone or get a second opinion from a vet
> 
> many thanks to any one in advance first picture is over 2 weeks old and 2nd pic was about 10 days after original surgery thanks


So sorry you have had to go through this. It does look as if thermal burns could be an explanation.



> Thermal Burns
> Thermal injury to skin is an exponential
> relationship between source temperature and
> contact time (see graph below). Burns occur
> ...


Only other thought was cutaneous vasculits that can be in response to things like certain drugs and vaccinations amongst other things, although not the best site in the world for information there are some pictures on there although again mot brilliant.

Dermatology for Animals

Inflammation of the Skin Blood Vessels in Dogs | petMD


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

what beautiful babies you've got. thanks for your help i will look at all those links now. i am very grateful. i'm now worrying about sepsis setting in as correct treatment was delayed by vets but she is finally eating bits of cooked chicken :smile5:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Something else you may find interesting although from a site on human anaesthsia the information may be of use.

Thermal

Direct Contact

Thermal burns constitute another major group of injuries during surgery. One common mechanism is prolonged contact with a moderate heat source, such as a hyperthermia blanket.

Although many factors determine whether skin destruction results from exposure to a hot surface, the most important factors are temperature and exposure time. The lowest direct-contact temperature responsible for a cutaneous burn in humans is 44° C (Moritz, 1947), with irreversible injury occurring after six hours of exposure. Below this threshold temperature, blood flow to the tissue tends to affect temperature distribution in the skin only slightly. However, once the threshold temperature has been reached, ischemia caused by pressure or surgical technique may well increase the rate at which injury occurs. Higher temperatures may cause injury within proportionately shorter times. Therefore, full-thickness injury may result from either brief exposure to intense heat or prolonged exposure to moderate temperatures.

Reports of incidents and our own investigations have revealed that most direct-contact thermal skin injuries occur during lengthy surgical procedures in which hyperthermia blankets are used and which involve extracorporeal circulation or cross-clamping of the aorta. In cases where excessive temperatures were known to be present, the thermal injury presented a linear pattern of burns (usually full thickness) that exactly matched the pattern of tubing in the hyperthermia blanket. Injuries tended to be concentrated in sites where pressure was greatest, such as over the sacrum. Such a pattern is consistent with one of moderate, but repeated, thermal injury combined with low-grade ischemia (from either the surgical techniques employed or pressure).

We are also aware of many incidents in which a linear pattern of injury appeared, corresponding to the hyperthermia blanket tubing, but the unit was not used in a heating mode and its temperature control circuitry was operating properly. In these cases, pressure (discussed later) was the probable cause of injury. The weight of the patient's body increased the pressure on tissue touching the water-filled ridges of the blanket.

We found in our first evaluation of hypo/hyperthermia machines (Health Devices, Vol. 1, p. 52) that most of the units built before 1971 lacked a backup thermostat to prevent heating past physiologically tolerable limits. Units of such design were implicated in multiple incidents of patient injury, resulting in publication of hazard reports (Health Devices, Vol. 1, p. 190; Vol. 3, p. 232). Even more recent units having backup thermostats are occasionally involved in patient injuries, but these tend to result from operator error combined with improper maintenance (Health Devices, Vol. 3, pp. 229, 231).

Routine inspection and preventive maintenance are essential to ensure safe operation of these devices (Health Devices, Vol. 3, p. 222), and user education and vigilance during use are critical. Other helpful measures include the interposition of fabric between the hyperthermia blanket and the patient and assurance that no creases or folds that might concentrate heat are present in the blanket.

The temperature of the heating fluid should be constantly monitored and never allowed to exceed 42° C. Judicious use and proper maintenance of modern hyperthermia devices should markedly decrease the incidence of patient injury.

Although temperatures etc may not apply as dogs could be different as regards this, the basic procedure and details would likely be the same.

Skin Injury in the OR and Elsewhere

If you have any doubts that it was error that the procedures were not carried out correctly rather then faulty equipment, there is a complaints procedure to the RCVS

Complaints - RCVS


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

that is extremely interesting and helpful thnk you. it does look similar to the Vasculitis you linked. i've also seen quite a few dogs on various sites that have had known heat mat burns and it looks like that too. she is back to our vet in the morning for a bandage change and they did a tissue culture so maybe we will get the results that could confirm it was actually a burn. i'm not really familiar on how much info i could get from such a test


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> what beautiful babies you've got. thanks for your help i will look at all those links now. i am very grateful. i'm now worrying about sepsis setting in as correct treatment was delayed by vets but she is finally eating bits of cooked chicken :smile5:


It seems from what I can make out in both the veterinary anaesthesia link and the human one that the problem is often caused by not only the heat source but the length on time they are in contact with it. So that could indeed perhaps be a factor, 
it does say that there should be constant monitoring too.

One of my dogs that had a lump taken off his leg last year also got a pus filled huge swelling from an antibiotic injection of all things, and he was sent home on oral antibiotics and it still occured. The swelling was huge and I spotted it, and the vet said to take him back up and they drew off three big syringefulls of pus. Then gave him different ABs which solved it.

The vasculitis I mentioned can come from response to drugs.
There is a link to vaculits and NSAID pain killers and anti inflammatories too that they often give by injection and/or orally. Metacam brand name Mmeloxicam generic name case study is on the link below.

Cutaneous and ocular adverse reactions in a dog... [Vet Dermatol. 2007] - PubMed - NCBI

Its possible if he had a dental he was given both, as one of mine same one who had a reaction and pus filled swelling had to have a tooth removed he had fractured and got a root abcess a couple of weeks ago, and they again he had injections and was sent home with NSAIDs and antibiotics. Luckily he didnt get a reaction this time.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> that is extremely interesting and helpful thnk you. it does look similar to the Vasculitis you linked. i've also seen quite a few dogs on various sites that have had known heat mat burns and it looks like that too. she is back to our vet in the morning for a bandage change and they did a tissue culture so maybe we will get the results that could confirm it was actually a burn. i'm not really familiar on how much info i could get from such a test


On the link to the cutaneous vasculitis for diagnosis it does say

Diagnosis

Your veterinarian will begin by taking the normal fluid samples, followed by samples of the affected tissue for analysis. The results of the laboratory tests, including the complete blood count, biochemistry profile, electrolyte panel, and urinalysis, are usually found to be within normal ranges. Your veterinarian may order more specific tests to rule out any other diseases that are known to cause similar symptoms.

Sample from the upper layers of the skin will need to be taken for laboratory analysis, and your doctor may need to enlist the assistance of a veterinary pathologist to determine if there are true abnormalities. The veterinary pathologist may need to examine several layers of skin to determine the nature and types of changes, such as whether deposition of single or mixed type of white blood cells (WBCs) -- neutrophils, lymphocytes, or eiosinophils -- are gathering in and around the blood vessels.

The pathologist may also observe necrotized (dead) blood vessels, hemorrhages, or edema within the skin layers. In cases with systemic infections underlying this disorder, further laboratory testing may be ordered to isolate the causative infectious organism.

So if that is what the vet as done as above, it sounds like it should tell quite a bit.

ETA I think we cross posted did you see the other info on the thermal burns?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG i could cry for your poor dog
i'd have had the tests carried out at another vet then depending on results i'd be looking into pursuing this in any way i could.


----------



## GertrudeJekyll (Sep 4, 2010)

That is incredible! Please get a second opinion and ask the vet for advice regarding subsequent steps into investigating this case!

Horrendously irresponsible of the original vet. Your poor dog.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

thank you so much. my husband has suggested contacting the insurance company and starting a new claim at a new vet then dispute the costs so far. we have an appointment tomorrow with a vet that we know well and puts health above profit. we are going to wait for the outcome of that and act accordingly. she has taken her meds a bit easier today so we are all a bit calmer than we have been thanks again


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> thank you so much. my husband has suggested contacting the insurance company and starting a new claim at a new vet then dispute the costs so far. we have an appointment tomorrow with a vet that we know well and puts health above profit. we are going to wait for the outcome of that and act accordingly. she has taken her meds a bit easier today so we are all a bit calmer than we have been thanks again


Sounds like she is a little better and making progress I would do exactly the same.
Please keep us updated how she is doing.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks i will keep you updated


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

hi all i have spent 3 hours in total with the head vet today. they have confirmed she was placed with a microwave wheat bag after surgery i dont know what type or size it was but it was heated for 4 minutes. they have said this contributed to the injury but nothing can be proved either way exactly what did cause it because she rang a specialist today who said it would not have started swelling within 6 hours for that type of burn but takes over 24hours to start showing. she has ruled out full responsibility on their part based on this info from the specialist. they have agreed to give further treatment for free. she has at least 6 weeks of full bandage changes every other day. heavy drugs and at least 1 more operation ahead and then 6 months for the scar to get alot better. we will not be having cosmetic surgery at the other end. we love our girl no matter what. thanks again for all your help i'll keep you updated.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> hi all i have spent 3 hours in total with the head vet today. they have confirmed she was placed with a microwave wheat bag after surgery i dont know what type or size it was but it was heated for 4 minutes. they have said this contributed to the injury but nothing can be proved either way exactly what did cause it because she rang a specialist today who said it would not have started swelling within 6 hours for that type of burn but takes over 24hours to start showing. she has ruled out full responsibility on their part based on this info from the specialist. they have agreed to give further treatment for free. she has at least 6 weeks of full bandage changes every other day. heavy drugs and at least 1 more operation ahead and then 6 months for the scar to get alot better. we will not be having cosmetic surgery at the other end. we love our girl no matter what. thanks again for all your help i'll keep you updated.


Thats interesting considering the link I gave you before said this:-



> Thermal Burns
> Thermal injury to skin is an exponential
> relationship between source temperature and
> contact time (see graph below). Burns occur
> ...


It also says prevention is better then cure on the link and gives new and better techniques for warming patients having anaesthesia.
http://www.aasmedical.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/030912-US-Gui.-anesthesia-6.pdf

The link also mentions necrotic tissue which appears to be what she had necrotic tissue is dead or dying tissue that has to be debrided or excised during surgery to take it back to health viable skin and then repaired which I believe she has had done.

God Im fuming on your behalf, I should think they would do it for free, doesnt help with the pain and surgery the poor dogs had to go throught though does it or all the stress and worry you have encountered.

Sounds to me like its a mixture of outdated methods of warming and non monitoring.

Im going to have a poke about now for you to see if I can find any more details on Thermal burns/ time ratio.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

When you say further treatment is free, what about the treatment since the op but for this condition
I am so sorry for ehat you and yourgirl are going through 
I hope she recovers fast and fully


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> hi all i have spent 3 hours in total with the head vet today. they have confirmed she was placed with a microwave wheat bag after surgery i dont know what type or size it was but it was heated for 4 minutes. they have said this contributed to the injury but nothing can be proved either way exactly what did cause it because she rang a specialist today who said it would not have started swelling within 6 hours for that type of burn but takes over 24hours to start showing. she has ruled out full responsibility on their part based on this info from the specialist. they have agreed to give further treatment for free. she has at least 6 weeks of full bandage changes every other day. heavy drugs and at least 1 more operation ahead and then 6 months for the scar to get alot better. we will not be having cosmetic surgery at the other end. we love our girl no matter what. thanks again for all your help i'll keep you updated.


Found some interesting points.



> Thermal and chemical burns are generally placed into one of three categories:
> 
> 1st degree: Superficial partial thickness wounds - These burns involve only the top layer of skin. The symptoms are generally limited to minor pain and redness. An example of a superficial partial thickness burn is mild sunburn. 1st degree burns heal quickly and generally don't require extra care.
> 
> ...


From above it seems they are usually obvious from onset, and only May take 24/48 hours to fully appear, which could likely be whats happened the intital signs of swelling were I think you said 6 hours, and the complete outbreak took longer? As it says too a lot of initial damage can be hidden in the dogs fur.

Dont know if you missed it, but in a previous post I gave a link for complaints to the RCVS. Going by what it says about wheat bags in that link I found other dogs could be at risk.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks. sled dog hotel i did re read those links today and saw some of the points being relevant to kodi. i cannot believe 85% of dogs can be subseptable to hypothermia. thank you so much for your support and time in helping with this. i now know it was debridement she had monday and may need more. they money is not my priority but i have insurance for £1000 minus £100 excess so i think the surgery is counting that money.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks sled dog hotel we believe them to be third degree burns. you are correct it was a 14cm by 20 cm swelling by the next morning and then filled with massive amounts of fluid for the first few days before blistering. i will re check the RCVS link now. thank you so much for being so thorough i need it at present as i am so exhausted in every way i dont even have the basic spelling slills i usually possess. we are going to the pet shop tomorrow to buy toys treats and anything else to spoil kodi and make her a bit happier for a small time. she has been very quiet since and withdrawn from my other dogs but she is slowly starting to bark when visitors arrive which indicates an improvement. she has been increased on tramadol from 50mg twice a day to 150mg per day and the maximum she can have is apparently 200mg per day. if that dose cannot keep on the pain she will be on morphine injections twice a day but we have been told dogs whimper alot on morphine


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> thanks. sled dog hotel i did re read those links today and saw some of the points being relevant to kodi. i cannot believe 85% of dogs can be subseptable to hypothermia. thank you so much for your support and time in helping with this. i now know it was debridement she had monday and may need more. they money is not my priority but i have insurance for £1000 minus £100 excess so i think the surgery is counting that money.


What happens when anaesthetics are given is that the dogs or any animal and us come to that, ability to control thier own body temperature is affected.

Anaethetics alter the temperature set point in the brain and cause blood vessels to dilate so they lose body heat, if they do and are unable to get warm because of the impared abiltity thats when the problem starts. Likewise though because of this inability to control their own body temperature they have trouble with cooling themselves too during anaesthesia and recovery so like wise they can over heat. This can even last for a day or so. They have to be kept warm but it cant be too cold or too hot one is as bad as the other.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

On thing she may like if you havent got one is a Kong you can fill them with all types of goodies too, there is some filling ideas on this link. It gives them something to do and mental stimulation too, mine have them and love them. Because you can fill them with allsorts it keeps them interested as you can change the fillings.

Recipes - Kong

Only other thought on Kodi we had a post on here once where a dog had a similar thing to Kodi but hers was necrotic tissue due to a vaccination reaction possibly the cutaneous vasculitis I mentioned in one of the posts.

There were getting no where with the GP vets as regards to treatment in fact if I remember correctly the vet was negative about it healing at all.
Long story short she followed advice and went to a dermotology specialist and they did surgery and repaired it, was a bit of a long haul until she was completely right but she got there in the end and was fine. So If you are in any doubts about the treatment and considering it does look like they are at fault which as far as I can see could be likely from what Ive managed to dig up you are well within your rights to ask to see a dermotology/burns specialist
and at least have a consultation to get a second opinion bearing in mind specialists on a subject have much more in depth knowledge and skill.

Ive not been to a specialist veterinary for dermotology but I have for orthopaedics and neurology with a couple of mine, and there the initial first 45minute consultations were abot £175 that was a couple of years ago though and I suppose they may vary slightly depending on who you go to vet specialist wise.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

thank you i have looked into a dermatology specialist they quoted £240. the vet now dealing with it is a specialist herself in surgery with close access to many specialist for opinions tests etc. i will be leaving the surgery i just dont know when. if it wasnt for her we would be gone already. we saw the debrided burn for first time today. she did this monday and its the best its looked in weeks. she has spent hours today with us. i feel awkward as she saved my beloved daisy (an elderly staff no longer here) knowing immediately on a first consultation a lump needed removing. it was a grade 2 mast cell tumour. she did a very neat surgical procedure. i'm really not sure what to do at present


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

forgot to say we do have a some kongs so thanks for the recipe link i invented 1 the other day mixed allsorts of stuff in a bowl it looked awful i am engrossed in all sorts of articles and info on RCVS website. thank u


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> thank you i have looked into a dermatology specialist they quoted £240. the vet now dealing with it is a specialist herself in surgery with close access to many specialist for opinions tests etc. i will be leaving the surgery i just dont know when. if it wasnt for her we would be gone already. we saw the debrided burn for first time today. she did this monday and its the best its looked in weeks. she has spent hours today with us. i feel awkward as she saved my beloved daisy (an elderly staff no longer here) knowing immediately on a first consultation a lump needed removing. it was a grade 2 mast cell tumour. she did a very neat surgical procedure. i'm really not sure what to do at present


Poor little mite that looks so sore, no wonder your so upset, breaks your heart to see them like it doesnt it. If you think that the treatment she is being given now is deffinately working and its getting better I would perhaps stick with it. If you dont though or you think it could be doing better then it is or after a little while longer, then maybe see a specialist then if you feel you need too.
to be honest any doubts get a second opinion. Are they giving her antibiotic cover too while its healing as it may be susceptible to baterial infection as well.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> forgot to say we do have a some kongs so thanks for the recipe link i invented 1 the other day mixed allsorts of stuff in a bowl it looked awful i am engrossed in all sorts of articles and info on RCVS website. thank u


Thats the trouble you start off researching one thing and then get waylaid because you think ooh thats interesting. ind you its come in handy a few times as things I find interesting I tend to consign to memory and its come in handy later in all sorts of ways. with my Dogs over the years and sometimes on here when people have problems and I read something and think that sounds familiar.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

must have forgot to mention it has been quite infected for around 2 weeks. she was already on antibiotics from the dental so they carried them on and slowly they have increased to 3/4 tablet twice daily. its called synulox?? it was finally swabbed on monday and the results today said 2 infections present staph?? and a uncommon in dogs tortoise related infection that puzzled the vet as the dont treat exotic animals there and kodi has not wanted to leave the house since the dental. i'm doing all this now so i dont sit and stew on the wrong aspects of whats happened and like you say its great when you need all that info you take in later


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> must have forgot to mention it has been quite infected for around 2 weeks. she was already on antibiotics from the dental so they carried them on and slowly they have increased to 3/4 tablet twice daily. its called synulox?? it was finally swabbed on monday and the results today said 2 infections present staph?? and a uncommon in dogs tortoise related infection that puzzled the vet as the dont treat exotic animals there and kodi has not wanted to leave the house since the dental. i'm doing all this now so i dont sit and stew on the wrong aspects of whats happened and like you say its great when you need all that info you take in later


Synulox is pretty broad spectrum, Ive had it quite a lot with mine, Kobi was on it when he had his tooth out that he had fractured and got a root abcess a few weeks ago, and while they were at it they gave him a dental too.

Some bacterial infections though need specific antibiotics and for a longer course then normal to clear it up. I should imagine while there is infection present that may delay the healing. Wonder where the hell she got the one thats mostly seen in tortoises. I know terrapins can carry samonella but I think thats a bacteria mistly linked to food poisoning dont know about tortoises.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont know if this is any help it confirms what Synulox covers

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Synulox Palatable Tablets 500 mg - Uses


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

very interesting i will double check the name of the tortoise infection with vets on monday. thanks for all your help. it is great to feel i am drawing on your experience and knowledge to double check all that is happening is right. they took weeks to swab and test her so if she had of been on the wrong antibiotics i would be visibly fuming. as it is right now i am remaining calm as that is the best interest of kodi throughout the intensive nursing and recovery. i'm not sure yet what happens after that


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> very interesting i will double check the name of the tortoise infection with vets on monday. thanks for all your help. it is great to feel i am drawing on your experience and knowledge to double check all that is happening is right. they took weeks to swab and test her so if she had of been on the wrong antibiotics i would be visibly fuming. as it is right now i am remaining calm as that is the best interest of kodi throughout the intensive nursing and recovery. i'm not sure yet what happens after that


It is important that if there is still infection there that after the swab and now thankfully identifying the specific bacterial infections that she is given the right antibiotics and also for a long enough course too. There are certain antibiotics for certain bacterial infections. If you dont use the right one then they are useless, as is not giving them long enough as it may dampden down the infection but not eradicate it completely. From what I can make out there is different strains of Staph too so again you need to be sure not only is it for staph infections but the right sort.

You would assume that when the bacterial swabs were cultured and it was found that the microbiology lab would have likely informed the right type of antibiotics too or the vet should be aware what to give though.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

yes the vet explained this yesterday as i was concerned too. it seems synulox is luckily suitable for both the present infections. this was a saving grace in the whole thing. it looked better yesterday as that was the first time they had changed the bandage in front of us since monday. (again down to the 1 vet following protocal to the letter with dealing with me) i think now pus has been drained in that op the antibiotics will cope with the remaining infection. i believe she could be on them at least 6 weeks 
:mad2:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> yes the vet explained this yesterday as i was concerned too. it seems synulox is luckily suitable for both the present infections. this was a saving grace in the whole thing. it looked better yesterday as that was the first time they had changed the bandage in front of us since monday. (again down to the 1 vet following protocal to the letter with dealing with me) i think now pus has been drained in that op the antibiotics will cope with the remaining infection. i believe she could be on them at least 6 weeks
> :mad2:


When Kobi got his huge pus filled swelling due to a reaction to an AB injection when he had a lump take off his leg last year, they drew off three great syringefuls of pus and then changed his ABs it went down after that. I did think it was coming up again so took him back and they drew off some more but it wasnt pus just plasma which the vet said would just disperse and it did and was fine after.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive been having a look too see what I can find on veterinary procedures on Thermal burns and found a vet learn veterinary professionals site. Was debating wether to give you the link as some of the things sound a bit scary, but figured even so, if it gives you possible warnings as to what is normal and what isnt as regards should anything occur or dosent seem right forewarned is for armed. It does go through all the possible treatment stages too and there is further info that can can click on like a table of antibiotic theraphy for thermal burns etc too.

It should act as a check list too that everything is being done as it should.

https://www.vetlearn.com/_preview?_...816d-0050568d3693&WT.mc_id=AAFP;thermalinjury


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

brilliant thanks going to take a look now. i have taken some legal advice today and have loads of major decisions to make on all of it now


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

only just started reading and already this quote Thermal injury is a relatively uncommon presentation in veterinary medicine. Contact with an electric heating pad, a hot muffler of a motor vehicle, or an open flame is the most common inciting cause.1 Severe thermal injuries, particularly full-thickness burns exceeding 30% of total body surface area, provoke a profound systemic inflammatory response characterized by leukocyte activation and plasma leakage in the microvasculature of tissues or organs remote from the wound.2 Burns may be caused by exposure to heat (thermal burns), electricity, chemicals, or radiation. intersting as kodi leaked what looked like plasma for days before it ulcerated mmmm!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> only just started reading and already this quote Thermal injury is a relatively uncommon presentation in veterinary medicine. Contact with an electric heating pad, a hot muffler of a motor vehicle, or an open flame is the most common inciting cause.1 Severe thermal injuries, particularly full-thickness burns exceeding 30% of total body surface area, provoke a profound systemic inflammatory response characterized by leukocyte activation and plasma leakage in the microvasculature of tissues or organs remote from the wound.2 Burns may be caused by exposure to heat (thermal burns), electricity, chemicals, or radiation. intersting as kodi leaked what looked like plasma for days before it ulcerated mmmm!!


Found another good Vet Learn site too on Dermatologic emergencies. It includes Thermal Burns see further down link as this one doesnt deal just with Thermal Burns procedure as does the previous one I found.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/assets.pro...1e28436005056ad4734/file/PV0113_Kersey_CE.pdf

ETA the conclusion right at the very bottom on dermotological emergencies is interesting too.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

very interesting sled dog. i have spent the day realising the full implications of what she went through and how serious it was. she had severe plasma loss. fluid shift, shock and eventually blisters and infection. she was seen by 3 different vets on 7 different consultations between them and this was not mentioned or treated correctly for 18 days. she received no proper pain relief or respect. my conclusion (so far) regardless of where the thermal burn occurred it was negligent to leave it undiagnosed and inadequetly treated for 18 days. there was plenty of time here to help her have a smoother more comfortable recovery and they missed all 7 opportunities. the wound was left exposed to anything and a tortoise infection for 18days before it was bandaged for the first time and now i look back i realise why the nurse in question sought me out last monday and asked if this condition was going on our insurance!!! cheek whats it got to do with her unless she wants to estimate the trouble she may be in!! i have had some very interesting legal advice today but cant comment on that at present. thanks for your understanding on that


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just read through this thread for the first time (admit to skimming the technical stuff though!!), your poor dog, the wound looks so sore, hope she heals up quickly now x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> very interesting sled dog. i have spent the day realising the full implications of what she went through and how serious it was. she had severe plasma loss. fluid shift, shock and eventually blisters and infection. she was seen by 3 different vets on 7 different consultations between them and this was not mentioned or treated correctly for 18 days. she received no proper pain relief or respect. my conclusion (so far) regardless of where the thermal burn occurred it was negligent to leave it undiagnosed and inadequetly treated for 18 days. there was plenty of time here to help her have a smoother more comfortable recovery and they missed all 7 opportunities. the wound was left exposed to anything and a tortoise infection for 18days before it was bandaged for the first time and now i look back i realise why the nurse in question sought me out last monday and asked if this condition was going on our insurance!!! cheek whats it got to do with her unless she wants to estimate the trouble she may be in!! i have had some very interesting legal advice today but cant comment on that at present. thanks for your understanding on that


Dont worry I understand completely. If you need any more information or there is anything more you need to know just let me know, Ill do my best to help research and find out more if needed.

I hope Kodi is OK.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

thank you your knowledge and links have been so valuable. i will keep updating as far as recovery is going i will say someone else has today suggested if skin grafts are needed they are done by the most experienced qualified person possible and i will certainly be asking about all this whoever may end up doing everything needed :thumbup1:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> thank you your knowledge and links have been so valuable. i will keep updating as far as recovery is going i will say someone else has today suggested if skin grafts are needed they are done by the most experienced qualified person possible and i will certainly be asking about all this whoever may end up doing everything needed :thumbup1:


I know the lady with the dog that had necrotic tissue I mentioned before had to have skin grafts in the end. That was done at a dermotology specialist after her vets faffing about.

Ive just been seeing if I can find you any more ammo so to speak. Found a link to veterinary anaesthesia which goes through the whole lot, as regards to heating isnt any different to what we have found already as regards to up to date methods, but that too mentions about the thermal burn/wheat bag scenario again.

One thing little thing mentioned that was interesting too though:-



> *
> Warming animals in recovery is slow, consumes nursing
> time and is a cause of thermal injuries.* Some warm
> air systems are designed specifically to warm animals
> ...


Also confirms on this what we know already



> thermal burns
> Thermal injury to skin is an exponential relationship
> between source temperature and contact time. Burns
> do occur at temperatures below 50°C and are still commonly
> ...


The full link is below the Warming info is a fair ways down.
http://www.ivis.org/proceedings/voorjaarsdagen/2010/Anesthesiology.pdf

The document is Proceedings of European Veterinary Conference 2010
and is headed Anaesthesia Problems recognition and Management which is interesting.

Something I checked too that may or may not be of relevance, I noticed you said that the size of the initital swelling on Kodi which you first noticed was 14cm x 20cm which is just under 6 inches x 8 inches. I had a look to see what sort of sizes wheat bags come in and they seem to be about 8" x 11" or
6" x 16", so assuming they were laid long ways and her injury is around 6" in height it may fit size wise, where she would have been in most contact with the wheat bag. With the warnings about wheat bags for heating too on the various veterinary docs/links might be interesting for your argument.Although there are larger more square ones available too.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just thought of something else too. I did mention it to the other lady with the dog with necrotic skin/closure problems although in the end they used skin grafts on her dog.

My friend who lived in Cornwall at the time had a very forward thinking vet who had a lurcher brought in after an RTA with a seriously degloved leg. He tried a very new technique at the time bearing in mind it was 1990s and I believe it was the first tie in the country, using something called Vet BioSIST and saved the dogs leg. Anyway I googled to see if I could find anything and managed to dig up the case history of the lurcher and the the procedure and recovery. On there too is some pretty horrendous skin injuries including a cat with delayed skin closure thats looks something similar to Kodis on the cats back.
Not only in all cases did the skin heal it also healed with very little to no scarring and the fur grew back in all cases. Ive managed to find the link to that too which may be of interest to you. There is photos of before and after so you can see how bad it was.

http://www.bensonmedical.ca/pdf/CookProNews/VET11981.pdf

Here is a link on the Product itself. I dont know if its something that cold be used in Kodis case although I dont see why not perhaps.

http://www.bensonmedical.ca/pdf/SmAnmlCt/SmAnmlP42.pdf


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just had a look to see if I could find the old thread about Poppy the dog I told you about. its rather a long thread but there are photos on there of when it occured and the owner did come back at the end with an update after her surgery with more photos, if you have time you might like to read poppys story although it wasnt a burn and caused by a vaccination reaction,
you may be interested in her and her owners story.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/239461-urgent-advice-needed-please.html


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

wow i love your point about the possible relation between size of wheat bag and size of burn. it is amazing what skin damage can be done at lower than expected temps if prolonged enough. it breaks my heart to read in 1 link about extreme exposure resulting in the area continuing to burn and damage more tissue after the heat source has been removed. those poor animals have been through so much and there scars do not reflect that. amazing work. cosmetically i really dont mind wat we end up with i definately wont be opting for any more surgery than absolutely necessary. i will be thouroughly researching the recomendations and possibilities you have presented. i think i have concerns about scars reopening etc but a bridge to be crossed


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> wow i love your point about the possible relation between size of wheat bag and size of burn. it is amazing what skin damage can be done at lower than expected temps if prolonged enough. it breaks my heart to read in 1 link about extreme exposure resulting in the area continuing to burn and damage more tissue after the heat source has been removed. those poor animals have been through so much and there scars do not reflect that. amazing work. cosmetically i really dont mind wat we end up with i definately wont be opting for any more surgery than absolutely necessary. i will be thouroughly researching the recomendations and possibilities you have presented. i think i have concerns about scars reopening etc but a bridge to be crossed


One thing that I did forget to mention when I was reading through those care and management/treatment of burn links, I cant remember which one but another point it made was that sterile gloves should be used at all times when handling re-dressing etc to protect the wound presumably again from more risk of bacterial infection etc. I notice you said that they actually changed a dressing in front of you finally? Did she have sterile gloves? Just a thought but wonder if thats where the weird bacterial infection come from. Obviously although more common in tortoises its not strictly confined to them or else Kodi wouldnt have picked it up. After all thats how they reckon more cases of MRSA etc are spread in hosptials by bad hand hygine and going from one patient to the other.

There is probably bags more stuff I could find you on various links, but I dont want to inundate you and confuse matters, might be better to see if there is any answers that may need to be addressed depending on how you decide to process


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> wow i love your point about the possible relation between size of wheat bag and size of burn. it is amazing what skin damage can be done at lower than expected temps if prolonged enough. it breaks my heart to read in 1 link about extreme exposure resulting in the area continuing to burn and damage more tissue after the heat source has been removed. those poor animals have been through so much and there scars do not reflect that. amazing work. cosmetically i really dont mind wat we end up with i definately wont be opting for any more surgery than absolutely necessary. i will be thouroughly researching the recomendations and possibilities you have presented. i think i have concerns about scars reopening etc but a bridge to be crossed


One point Im wondering when you say about the damage that can be done at lower then expected temperatures if prolonged enough.

As I mentioned before when you asked about the hypo thermia. Anaesthesia alters the temperature set point in the brain so the patient cant control their own body temp, it also causes the blood vessels to dilate so they lose more body heat hence the high possibility of hypo thermia and why they have to be warmed in recovery as well. Although I havent researched it just thinking logically and that goes for the inability to cool themselves down as well as warm themselves up, with dilated blood vessels would that make them more prone to burns because of that? That cutaneous vasculitis I mentioned before and you said also did look similar is only actually started by inflammation of the blood vessels although can be from several different causes. So if they have dilated blood vessels anyway would that make them more susceptible to burns and outbreaks like this at least initially or at first?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> wow i love your point about the possible relation between size of wheat bag and size of burn. it is amazing what skin damage can be done at lower than expected temps if prolonged enough. it breaks my heart to read in 1 link about extreme exposure resulting in the area continuing to burn and damage more tissue after the heat source has been removed. those poor animals have been through so much and there scars do not reflect that. amazing work. cosmetically i really dont mind wat we end up with i definately wont be opting for any more surgery than absolutely necessary. i will be thouroughly researching the recomendations and possibilities you have presented. i think i have concerns about scars reopening etc but a bridge to be crossed


Just had a look to see how the vet BioSIST is used and from what I can make out it doesnt need surgery as such a few stitches here and there at most. The procedure is on the link

Vet BioSISt Veterinary Information from Drugs.com


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

that all makes sense and dont worry i'm loving your posts. i need to keep active between nursing and housework. if you could put the exact heat and pressure on 2 exact dogs 1 after anaesthisia i would bet the sedated dog would suffer more. also great point about sterile gloves i noticed that. i doubled checked with hubby and they def had gloves on yesterday but for 18 days the wound was open and exposed she was bandaged for the first time on day 18. we had visited the vets around 9 times in this period and i tried my best to kepp her stood up in the waiting room but at least once that i remember she touched the floor before i could get her standing again. so my theory is it was contracted in their waiting room with the hundreds of outdoor shoes and sick pets that pass through. vet mentioned swabbing clinic for safety routinely but i'm not sure they would do this to the waiting room :frown2:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> that all makes sense and dont worry i'm loving your posts. i need to keep active between nursing and housework. if you could put the exact heat and pressure on 2 exact dogs 1 after anaesthisia i would bet the sedated dog would suffer more. also great point about sterile gloves i noticed that. i doubled checked with hubby and they def had gloves on yesterday but for 18 days the wound was open and exposed she was bandaged for the first time on day 18. we had visited the vets around 9 times in this period and i tried my best to kepp her stood up in the waiting room but at least once that i remember she touched the floor before i could get her standing again. so my theory is it was contracted in their waiting room with the hundreds of outdoor shoes and sick pets that pass through. vet mentioned swabbing clinic for safety routinely but i'm not sure they would do this to the waiting room :frown2:


I think my vets do it after every consultation surgery, Ive been there inbetween morning and afternoon sugery to pick up my regular drugs run as Ive got one on two life long meds and the other one on one life long medication so Im never out there one way or another and Ive seen them washing the waiting room floor after the morning surgery or I assume thats what they were doing. As you say though they can still pick things up inbetween from the floor and other dogs.

I think there was something about not putting prolonged pressure on the anaestitised or recovering patient too wasnt there?. The Info about using Biosist as regards to not needing surgery except a couple of stitches maybe looks quite interesting, dont know though if she would maybe be a candidate to use it though possible maybe as I said.

Interesting too that bit about the warming an animal in recovery is slow, consumes nursing time and is a cause of thermal injuries that I highlighted in a previous post.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

update 
Owner of the practice refused us permission to get a second opinion today as wound is severely infected again. we bandaged her back up and had an appointment with a new vet this afternoon. they have cleaned it and done swabs. she will need more ops possibly as soon as friday which will leave an even bigger wound when they cut off all the dead tissue. they are optimistic but that could change. it is estimated to cost £3000 more until completely healed. we have a lovely lady from justice for dogs advising us and she is also speaking with the new vet so i am finally feeling more supported by them in this.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> update
> Owner of the practice refused us permission to get a second opinion today as wound is severely infected again. we bandaged her back up and had an appointment with a new vet this afternoon. they have cleaned it and done swabs. she will need more ops possibly as soon as friday which will leave an even bigger wound when they cut off all the dead tissue. they are optimistic but that could change. it is estimated to cost £3000 more until completely healed. we have a lovely lady from justice for dogs advising us and she is also speaking with the new vet so i am finally feeling more supported by them in this.


Whats he mean his refusing you to get a second opinion you are well within your rights to request a dermotology refferal or get a 2nd opinion. Perhaps they are frigtened any one will see what a complete horlicks they have made of the whole situation from start to finish, honestly I am so mad on your behalf and for your poor girl. Honestly If I said what I realy would like too I would be Banned!!

I really hope you get this sorted.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks for your support honestly hubby said are you ok if we get a second opinion vet said "absolutely not there is no need". mrs harpwood (legal lady)today said if a condition isn't getting any better after 2-3 weeks it should be referred anyway!! i think EXACTLY the same as you. by saying no it can only be because he had something to hide!! he also denied the other vet had admitted a wheat bag was used without seeing kodi's notes as it is written in there!! if he is denying things we have proof of what else has happened. i accept my duty to report this vet and have filed a complaint with RCVS as advised legally to do. what a nightmare. my other dogs and my kids feel neglected kodi is suffering and hates wearing the bandage. my flood gates are up as i dont think i would stop if i started


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> thanks for your support honestly hubby said are you ok if we get a second opinion vet said "absolutely not there is no need". mrs harpwood (legal lady)today said if a condition isn't getting any better after 2-3 weeks it should be referred anyway!! i think EXACTLY the same as you. by saying no it can only be because he had something to hide!! he also denied the other vet had admitted a wheat bag was used without seeing kodi's notes as it is written in there!! if he is denying things we have proof of what else has happened. i accept my duty to report this vet and have filed a complaint with RCVS as advised legally to do. what a nightmare. my other dogs and my kids feel neglected kodi is suffering and hates wearing the bandage. my flood gates are up as i dont think i would stop if i started


I know who you are talking too fantastic Lady by all accounts and a wonderful charity. I should think there is every need to seek specialist advice or minimum second opinion because obviously what they are doing isnt right.
OK accidents may happen granted, but all those veterinary sites on the procedure for care and management of thermal burns and dealing with infections and necrotic tissue cant all be wrong can they? and considering nothing was really done until way after and still doesnt sound as if its whats should have been done. Im not positive but I believe there is a code of conduct where one vet cant actually make comment on another as regards to previous treatment etc, Im sure I read it somewhere.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

i trawled the code of conduct they cant refuse a second opinion and exactly my point. even if you take away the responsibility for where the burn occured it still doesn't explain kodi had 7 seperate consultations with various vets over 18 days before it got any testing, dressing, or specific treatment. but statisically around 800 complaints to RCVS per year only result in a handful of hearings and a small % of them are upheld so we have a long fight. i'm lucky between me and hubby we have detailed written and photographic accounts of our side of the story :smile5:


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

i believe the new vet cant comment on previous treatment and causes but can submit reports on how she feels kodi presented to them.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> i believe the new vet cant comment on previous treatment and causes but can submit reports on how she feels kodi presented to them.


I didnt word that very well actually what I meant was they can give an opinion as to their current findings and how treatment should progress from here on in, but what i meant was they cant actually comment even if they believe the previous treatment was wrong or inadequate as such. IE say if they think the previous vet was incompetent. So yes as you said above.

Must admit my vets if they cant find nothing wrong and there obviously is have always reffered to a specialist, would think its usual standard practice to be honest or should be. Wrong treatments as bad if not worse then no treatment.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

i agree about wrong treatment being worse. interesting to know they can comment on more than i thought. all paperwork will be sent off first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> i agree about wrong treatment being worse. interesting to know they can comment on more than i thought. all paperwork will be sent off first thing tomorrow.


I realise you are limited as to what you can say at the moment.

Hows Kodi doing in herself is she coping any better.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

she is taking medication loads better and has 2 tramadol at night so settles well. her biggest issue is being driven mad by the dressing as it covers her whole lower torso. she rubs up things and tries to shake it off. think we are going to get a tshirt 4 her so it keeps bandage in place bit better. they scapeled the outer dead areas today telling us about it promoting healing etc... it will be interesting 2 c the results from these swabs. they said they will send off some of the stuff they cut out during proper operations not sure what for because it was loads to take in. she really doesnt eat alot. we have been giving her cooked chicken. the original vet said last week she is probably taking advantage refusing her normal diet but if chicken is all i can get her to eat i'm not going to let her starve. if i had a sore throat i'd want ice cream on tap


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> she is taking medication loads better and has 2 tramadol at night so settles well. her biggest issue is being driven mad by the dressing as it covers her whole lower torso. she rubs up things and tries to shake it off. think we are going to get a tshirt 4 her so it keeps bandage in place bit better. they scapeled the outer dead areas today telling us about it promoting healing etc... it will be interesting 2 c the results from these swabs. they said they will send off some of the stuff they cut out during proper operations not sure what for because it was loads to take in. she really doesnt eat alot. we have been giving her cooked chicken. the original vet said last week she is probably taking advantage refusing her normal diet but if chicken is all i can get her to eat i'm not going to let her starve. if i had a sore throat i'd want ice cream on tap


I wouldnt worry at the minute shes been and going through enough as long as shes eating, if thats what she wants I would do the same as you. It will be interesting to see what the swabs say. I dont think they have any option at the moment but to remove dead tissue until they get back to health viable tissue it cant heal. Hopefully the innfections getting under control now too.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

infection was spreading again by this morning. it looked clean friday. theres a section above the open bit that is rapidly dying. this will need cutting out and then the wound will be twice as wide as it is now. but i understand the quicker we get rid of everything that will never heal the quicker the healing process can properly start


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> infection was spreading again by this morning. it looked clean friday. theres a section above the open bit that is rapidly dying. this will need cutting out and then the wound will be twice as wide as it is now. but i understand the quicker we get rid of everything that will never heal the quicker the healing process can properly start


Looks like you made a wise decision changing then doesnt it. Lets hope its onward and upward now with this new vet. Its probably why they have taken swabs again too then thinking about it.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

thanks. i hope so. i'm more than happy to keep you updated. i may need some medical explanations at some point etc if you wouldn't mind?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> thanks. i hope so. i'm more than happy to keep you updated. i may need some medical explanations at some point etc if you wouldn't mind?


No I dont mind at all anything I can do to help Ill be pleased too.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

thank you so much. this vet seems great. they've said medication may work out cheaper buying prescription from them and purchasing online. they also said as it gets better they will teach us to change all dressings between consultations. so i'm looking forward to kodi having more comfort and time at home. :smile5:


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

hey just thought i would update you. the flamazine cream has been used every dressing change for a week and it is looking alot pinker. kodi may need less surgery than first thought  she is eating more and on some great advice we are supplementing food with vitamin c powder and powdered seaweed. these are natural vitamins and working wonders. she will probably be off the antibiotics within a week as the infection is very much under control. it will still take months and around £2500 on top of £1500 already spent but she is more than worth it and i finally feel we are getting somewhere. thanks so much sled dog hotel for all your help on this. i can definately see a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel :001_smile:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> hey just thought i would update you. the flamazine cream has been used every dressing change for a week and it is looking alot pinker. kodi may need less surgery than first thought  she is eating more and on some great advice we are supplementing food with vitamin c powder and powdered seaweed. these are natural vitamins and working wonders. she will probably be off the antibiotics within a week as the infection is very much under control. it will still take months and around £2500 on top of £1500 already spent but she is more than worth it and i finally feel we are getting somewhere. thanks so much sled dog hotel for all your help on this. i can definately see a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel :001_smile:


Glad she seems a lot better in herself and the wound it looking more healthy and the infection is under control now. Good news too that she shouldnt need a much surgery as first thought.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

lovely positive update. I hope she continues this improved progress.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

thank you it just keeps getting better. she ate her first proper meal today in nearly 5 weeks. and seems a bit more herself as she keeps trying to escape the dressings.  i feel this can only go one way now whereas a week ago she really could have gone either way. i am so pleased and excited that i nearly have my kodi back to normal. she will always be scarred but i love her whatever


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> thank you it just keeps getting better. she ate her first proper meal today in nearly 5 weeks. and seems a bit more herself as she keeps trying to escape the dressings.  i feel this can only go one way now whereas a week ago she really could have gone either way. i am so pleased and excited that i nearly have my kodi back to normal. she will always be scarred but i love her whatever


Deffinately sounds like she is a much happier girl and feeling like her old self, the fact that shes eaten a full proper meal now too sounds like she is on the mend.
So glad for you and Kodi, like you say the main thing is she will be well and healthy again and most importantly a lot happier.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

Kodi finally came out of bandages yesterday. thanks to everyone for their support especially sled dog hotel. please click on the link and share to raise awareness of the accidents that can happen.

Kodi&#39;s amazing recovery from thermal burns - YouTube


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

absolutely beautiful, made me tear up
i cant believe how brave you have all been

Thank goodness she is okay now, I just cannot express my admiration for your dedication and what you have been through


Thank you for taking the time to make the video, it may very well help others


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> Kodi finally came out of bandages yesterday. thanks to everyone for their support especially sled dog hotel. please click on the link and share to raise awareness of the accidents that can happen.
> 
> Kodi's amazing recovery from thermal burns - YouTube


Was thinking of you not so long ago as hadnt heard anything since. I am so glad for you and Kodi that she has made a complete recovery, it looks so good now, its amazing really after how bad and extensive it was.

Thanks for coming back to update, she really is a sweetie isnt she lovely face
and she has been so brave through it all.


----------



## staffieowner (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for everything all your support and links were priceless in our desperate situation. i will update you when we have an outcome to the investigation. I am so amazed too how great it went. we took all the nutition and health advice we could reliably find and she was so patient during debridements she wasn't sedated again thankfully. I never knew about these injuries until it happened to us and i hope other people can learn from kodi's experience


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

staffieowner said:


> Thank you for everything all your support and links were priceless in our desperate situation. i will update you when we have an outcome to the investigation. I am so amazed too how great it went. we took all the nutition and health advice we could reliably find and she was so patient during debridements she wasn't sedated again thankfully. I never knew about these injuries until it happened to us and i hope other people can learn from kodi's experience


You are very welcome you know that, Im just glad it was some help and thrilled little Kodis healthy and happy again and not in the terrible pain anymore.

Shes a great little ambassador for her breed too bless her.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow what a great recovery, phew.


----------

